# Bottled venison



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Anybody have a good recipe for bottled venison? The freezer is overflowing and I can't talk my daughter out of shooting her cow elk this weekend. Had some years ago and from what I remember it was pretty good, if nothing else looking for something new to try


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would recommend that you run a search on UWN for "canned" or "bottled".

Here's one of mine from two years ago. Good luck:
A good way to preserve wild game, especially antelope or moose, without tying up freezer space is to can it in a pressure cooker. The recipe is based on pint jars canned in a 22 quart canner. A 22 quart canner will process 22 pint jars; 2 rows of 11. Here's how:

*Bottled Meat *
*Ingredients:
12 lbs Meat cut into 1" to 2" chunks
12 cubes Beef Bouillon 
12 cups Water
1/2 cup Cooking Oil
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tbsp Salt

optional:
1 1" cube of beef fat for every jar of meat
1/2 fresh jalapeno pepper (seeds removed) for each jar of meat

Canning Instructions:
> Trim fat off of wild game meat.
> Add salt, pepper and oil to meat then place in a large roaster or pot. Stir meat until it is "oiled up".
> Place meat in preheated oven set on "broil". Brown meat, stirring often, but don't overcook.
> After meat is browned rinse clean in hot tap water.
> Pack meat tightly into 1 pint jars to within 1" from the top of the jar.
> Dissolve bouillon cubes in water, bring to a boil. Fill jars of meat to within 1" from the top.
> Process at 15 lbs pressure for 60 minutes. (6,000' elevation)*

> If desired add a piece of fat to the top of the meat. It will melt during processing and leave a layer of fat on top. It is the traditional way to can beef or pork. Combined with the solution in the jar it makes great gravy.
> For a little bite, put a slice of fresh jalapeno pepper on top of the meat before canning.
> Makes 11 pints

Use for BBQ sandwiches, stews, soups, have with noodles or just eat out of the jar.
Keeps on the shelf for a long time.


----------

